# Watering slings?



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

How do slings get their water? Do they just get it from crickets?


----------



## JC (Mar 6, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> How do slings get their water? Do they just get it from crickets?


Mist the sides of the enclosure.


----------



## RatKing216 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes. Most of their water will be taken from Crickets and Mealworms. However, as it was said, you can mist the sides of the enclosure and or the substrate as well.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

How often?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 6, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> How often?


It should never get bone dry in the enclosure. Other than that, it depends on your local humidity and temperature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I'm planning on getting either 3 B.Smithi slings or a B. Smithi and a G. Pulchripes if I can't find a dealer with good prices on both. I've been told they don't like to damp of substrate


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 6, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> Well I'm planning on getting either 3 B.Smithi slings or a B. Smithi and a G. Pulchripes if I can't find a dealer with good prices on both. I've been told they don't like to damp of substrate


So give it a light misting a couple times a week. It's not rocket science


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 6, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> So give it a light misting a couple times a week. It's not rocket science


. 

If your going to make ******* comments then you don't need to reply to anything. I am new to the hobby and I was just wonder if slings need special water treatment.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Mar 6, 2011)

Misting it good a couple times a week is fine. Smithi and pulchripes are dry species, so it doesn't have to be soaking wet. My G. pulchripes sling's enclosure gets bone dry because heating is on this time of the year. Not a problem. Give the enclosure a good misting, they will drink from the droplets or from the wet substrate.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> .
> 
> If your going to make asshole comments then you don't need to reply to anything. I am new to the hobby and I was just wonder if slings need special water treatment.


hey Ry, just read the rules on cursing brother. I'm not trying to be a smart alec, i just don't want you getting an infraction.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 6, 2011)

i have a pulchripes and a smithi sling each and typically what i do is a take a eye dropper (or a straw can be used as well) and wet a corner of the substrate that way they can get water if they want but stay on dry substrate as well and it's worked pretty well for me slings can be intimidating at first but really aren't that hard to take care of


----------



## JC (Mar 6, 2011)

Brandon3000 said:


> hey Ry, just read the rules on cursing brother. I'm not trying to be a smart alec, i just don't want you getting an infraction.


And *you* are going to get an infraction as well for quoting him, so you both should remove that word from your posts.


----------



## grayhound (Mar 6, 2011)

*clam shells*

I totally agree with the getting water from crickets, and misting occasionally..... however a method that I use in the winter dry months is to put in a very small clam shell or seashell.  They usually are really shallow and work well for slings, and look more natural than a pop bottle lid or something.  If your shells are pourous, hot glue the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is interesting...


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

replaced the word with *'s


----------



## advan (Mar 7, 2011)

You should be nicer to the people helping you. It could deter others from wanting to help you. Kori gave you good info twice and made a little joke, hence the wink. Don't take it too personally. Please read this entire thread, you will learn a lot.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 7, 2011)

advan said:


> You should be nicer to the people helping you. It could deter others from wanting to help you. Kori gave you good info twice and made a little joke, hence the wink. Don't take it too personally. Please read this entire thread, you will learn a lot.


Indeed.

I wasn't trying to be mean, just having a little fun. No hard feelings?


----------



## curiousme (Mar 7, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> Well I'm planning on getting either 3 B.Smithi slings or a B. Smithi and a G. Pulchripes if I can't find a dealer with good prices on both. I've been told they don't like to damp of substrate


Adults don't care for dry substrate.  However, spiderlings that are under 2" do not have a fully developed epicuticle(outer waxy layer) and are therefore more susceptible to desiccation.  Since it isn't recommended to keep them with a water dish until 2" then you keep the substrate damp for them.  They will drink directly from the substrate as well, so it serves 2 purposes to wet the substrate.

Here is a post by Stan Schultz about the care of B. smithi.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rue (Mar 7, 2011)

curiousme said:


> ... spiderlings that are under 2" ... Since it isn't recommended to keep them with a water dish until 2" then you keep the substrate damp for them.  They will drink directly from the substrate as well, so it serves 2 purposes to wet the substrate....


Ah!  That's helpful too!  Thanks!


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a small B.boehmi, A.brocklehursti, P.pulcher and a P.irminia. If I think the water will dry too quickly or the sub is moist enough, I use the caps of the smallest vials as a little water bowl. They easily fill up with an eye dropper.

 I don't know how well this would work with avics though....


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 7, 2011)

> Adults don't care for dry substrate.


Just wanted to verify that you meant, "Adults don't care for [damp] substrate..."


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep my slings in those little deli cups that ranch dressing comes in when you buy poppers or something at the gas station(about $1 for 10- just ask the deli worker). I just pour a little water on about 1/3 of the surface area so its pretty damp, but leave the rest bone dry. The slings will drink right off the damp side when they are thirsty, and hang out on the dry side to keep their feet dry. This is will also keep the humidity up plenty, I never mist my slings, I just add water every 3 days or so. Let it dry out a little, but re-water before it gets completely dry.


----------



## curiousme (Mar 11, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> Just wanted to verify that you meant, "Adults don't care for [damp] substrate..."


D'OH!    Thank you.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> I keep my slings in those little deli cups that ranch dressing comes in when you buy poppers or something at the gas station(about $1 for 10- just ask the deli worker). I just pour a little water on about 1/3 of the surface area so its pretty damp, but leave the rest bone dry. The slings will drink right off the damp side when they are thirsty, and hang out on the dry side to keep their feet dry. This is will also keep the humidity up plenty, I never mist my slings, I just add water every 3 days or so. Let it dry out a little, but re-water before it gets completely dry.


I do this with all of my slings. It let's them decide where they need to be. I give them a bottle cap with a glass Bead and water at 1.5" to keep humidity up.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 11, 2011)

The type of enclosure will also dictate how often you water.  I usually cut a hole in the lid of vials and glue window screen to them.  They dry out much faster than the containers I keep slings in of dwarf species.


----------

